# envoyer Message depuis Android



## eckri (28 Avril 2021)

Ma fille a voulu arreter avec iPhone pour prendre un Android  
Savez vous si c'est possible d'envoyer un (i)Message depuis aNdroid, ou comment faire pour que les utilisateurs d'iPhone et iPad le recoive dans leur app Message

merci


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2021)

Non, impossible d'envoyer de iMessage, mais un simple SMS fonctionne bien évidement. Les SMS étant reçu dans l'application Message. Ils sont de couleur verte alors que les iMessage sont en bleu.


----------



## eckri (28 Avril 2021)

ok merci
mais vers iPad comment on fait vu qu'il y a pas de numero de telephone et donc pas de SMS ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2021)

Là, ce n'est pas possible, puisque en effet, il n'y a pas de SMS. iMessage ne marche qu'entre appareils Apple. Même une tablette Androïde ne peut envoyer de SMS. Il faut en effet avoir un numero de téléphone associé a l'appareil pour envoyer des SMS. Et encore, je ne pense pas que les iPad cellulaires puissent envoyer de SMS.


----------



## eckri (28 Avril 2021)

merci


----------

